# Battı balık yan gider.



## seitt

Greetings


Please see:

http://tureng.com/search/battı balık yan gider

battı balık yan gider  I might as well be hanged for a sheep as a lamb


But what does this mean literally, please? The first part must be, “The fish has sunk”, but I don't understand “yan gider”.


Best wishes, and many thanks,


Simon


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hi,

yan gider - wades sideways


----------



## nigromante00

in for a penny in for a pound


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – so the idea is that when the fish sinks, it wriggles along sideways on the sea bottom, is it?


----------



## Gemmenita




----------



## sosyopat

I think you should not translate word by word

you have to focus what is mean "battı balık yan gider" . 

and in my opinion it's mean : if was something gone bad, it will be bad till the end (or like this)

sorry for my english but this is the best translation


----------



## nigromante00

i agree with sosyopat, exactly that´s what it means


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

in tdk.gov.tr

def :
*battı balık yan gider  *
"işler kötü gittiğine göre artık istenildiği gibi davranılabilir" anlamında kullanılan bir söz
"_Sonra hani bir gemimiz batmıştı._" - *S. F. Abasıyanık*

Since things are going for the worse, anyone is free to act freely

I Hope this Helps !


----------



## Gemmenita

seitt said:


> (...) But what does this mean literally, please? The first part must be, “The fish has sunk”, but I don't understand “yan gider”. (...)





seitt said:


> Many thanks – so the idea is that when the fish sinks, it wriggles along sideways on the sea bottom, is it?



Hi Seitt,

As far as I got from your first and fourth posts, you wanted mostly to know the _literal_ meaning, that's why I didn't go further than literal meaning.

But as sosyopat has said too (welcome sosyopat, hoş geldin!), it is better to know the main meaning and usage more than its literal meaning.

I agree with Rime of the Ancient Mariner!

Battı balık yan gider : "İşlerin kötü gittiğine, düzelmeyeceğine, bu konuda da umut kalmadığına göre *artık istenildiği gibi davranılabilir*, *ne olursa olsun*" anlamında kullanılır.

The main idea exists specially in the words that I made bold
...and finally means :

When someone has sunk like a fish (due to problems), no important anymore for him what will happen in other worse situations, therefore he acts freely
regardless of the result !


İyi çeviriler !


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"işler kötü gittiğine göre artık istenildiği gibi davranılabilir"

it could as well be translated as

Now that there is a Spanner in the Works, random/haphazard behaviour is welcome .

OR

The things are not working out right, so people can behave freely


----------

